

Show HN: See what's new from all your social feeds, together - uniquity
http://www.uniquity.io

======
chatmasta
This is a cool idea. I'm surprised it hasn't been done before. It's like
Buffer in reverse. Then again, it's basically an RSS reader for social feeds.
I suspect the reason that Facebook doesn't offer a newsfeed RSS or API (as far
as I know?) is because they would lose out on a lot of analytics and ad
revenue. If you scale this, is it possible that Facebook would take some sort
of legal action?

How are you getting the data?

~~~
uniquity
Actually when we first came up with the idea, we were shocked to find that
Facebook does in fact offer an API and even an SDK. You can find it here, if
it sparks your interest!
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs](https://developers.facebook.com/docs)

